# My poor beloved tortie RIP girl



## porcupine73 (Sep 26, 2008)

My poor beloved tortie I took in as a stray about six months ago, she was put down yesterday. A few days ago she started getting sick after eating....then wouldn't eat at all and seemed in distress. I took her to the vet who examined her and said the most likely reasons were kidney issues, thyroid issues, or cancer. After some discussion on options it was not an easy choice to have her put down and I don't know if it was the right choice but it is the choice I made.

I never would have thought I would be missing her so much. I just keep thinking about all her little mannerisms and things she did, and knowing that when I get home she isn't there. :dis


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I'm so sorry. She had a beautiful flame-face. It certainly hurts to let them go, but you've done the right thing by releasing her from her pain, but most of all, you did the Very Best Thing for her: You loved her and gave her a home where she could feel safe, secure, loved, comfortable and play. 
You gave a stray cat a home and love. What is more honorable than that? atback


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm so sorry and understand your pain. Last year, I brought home a stray and only had her for 7 months before she passed. I was totally caught off guard by how painful it was to lose her and how much I missed her. It is beautiful how quickly they steal our hearts. Just know that your pain now is an exchange for the pain & suffering she might have went through had you not given her your home & heart. Thank you for loving & taking care of her before she had to go. Even now that she's at the bridge, you have given her someone to wait for.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What a lovely little girl she was. I'm so glad she had that time with you. Heaven knows what kind of life she would have had on the street. Now she is in the arms of the angels. Bless you for taking care of her. You'll see her again. Until then, I pray that your pain will soon be eased.


----------



## porcupine73 (Sep 26, 2008)

Thank you all for your kind responses. I have saved her favorite play toy, out of the large assortment of toys I got her, she only would ever play with this one particular little rope ball, and she really ripped the heck out of it.

..


I took home a pretty white girl this evening from a shelter, her name is Precious, an older woman who had a stroke and had to go to a nursing home had her and three others and could no longer keep them. She is quite the doll and likes to sit on laps and can endure constant attention, some pics will follow in a new thread.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Porcupine. You did the right thing and she had a wonderful 6 months with you because of it. Hang in there. atback


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

So sorry for your loss of Porcupine. Each cat has such a big part of our hearts. She was a gorgeous torti girl. She knew comfort, love, happiness while with you. What a gift you bestowed on her. Our love and commitment to animals dont die with them but they send others to continue the special space of companionship as we journey thru this life. My heart goes out to you.

I know the elderly woman must feel such relief her white cat has the best forever home and she doesnt have to worry for its fate.


----------

